# Looking for grasscuts



## michaelovercame (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm in the state of MD and looking for 15 to 20 grasscuts daily. Do you know of a company that pays good and can provide this many for us. Also how often do they pay. Thanks in advance


----------



## GGC (Feb 5, 2013)

well you just opened up a whole can of worms with that question


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

All of them = none of them. ??


----------



## michaelovercame (Apr 14, 2016)

Can you name companies for me please. Thanks


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

michaelovercame said:


> Can you name companies for me please. Thanks


dont look for 95% of the companies not to pay more that $35 per cut with 20 some pictures. Most pay 60-90 days out. Yes there are a few that pay well and quick but they are residential customers or areas out in the boonies that nobody else wants to do. Dont fall for the ( you ll make it up in volume bull****.) My mower dont leave the trailer for less than $50


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

michaelovercame said:


> Can you name companies for me please. Thanks


For $20,000, deposited into my bitcoin wallet, I would be happy to drop names of companies that I go through...:vs_OMG:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Anybody have the winning powerball numbers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Anybody have the winning powerball numbers? Thanks in advance.


Safeguard that is


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Home depot?


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Dollar General


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Another idiot question from a newbie 
just amazing 

how the fuxk do people get through life


----------



## Allout (Jun 18, 2015)

It's not that dumb of a question. He just came on a forum asking for work in the industry specific to the work he wants. Other routes are better yes but it's not the worst. He didn't say he was willing to do them for free.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Allout said:


> It's not that dumb of a question. He just came on a forum asking for work in the industry specific to the work he wants. Other routes are better yes but it's not the worst. He didn't say he was willing to do them for free.



I'm not sure you get it. These guys come on here asking who is good to work for and we tell them. No one! They go ahead and take grass cuts from XYZ regional and ignore our advice. Then they come on here whining and crying poor because just like we told them XYZ regional wasn't good to work for. 

Meanwhile the good contractor who lives in the area can't get the good direct work because XYZ regional claims to be able to cover the entire state when in fact they have never even been to the state. They simply solicit guys like this poor schmuck and have him do the same work he could do direct for 1/4 of the price. 

This guy would be 10 times better off finding the direct work in his area and skipping all of these growing pains. Sadly he won't listen and like the 100's before and after him he will get screwed many many times. Some guys survive the screwing sand some guys don't. In the end it's a lot of wasted money, time, and effort for him to finally learn what we all told him on day one.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I built my business up by hard work and making my own contacts. Were there bumps in the road yes but I moved on fixed the wrongs. If seasoned guys on here stay away from XY AND Z take there word for it or try them out for yourself and see if it works for you or not. It seems every new guy asks how about this company how about that company HOW ABOUT YOU GET YOUR FEET WET AND FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELF. IN OTHER WORDS GROW BALLS AND PUSH FOWARD


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Well said! Read the this forum over and over and then decide what companies you will start working for. You are just starting out, so you have a lot of hurdles in front of you. Yes, quick and easy way to get into the GC and landscape field is with preservation. But, don't forget to build your private clientele on a steady pace. Network and more networking is what you have to do as well as some really hard work. Im talking at least 6 days a week at 12 hours a day. Spring clean-ups suck. Yes they pay...something. you just have to be crafty to make that $$$ go an extra mile. Honestly, some people are meant to own a business, some are meant to work in a business. Your deciding factor is how bad you want it and how good you are with numbers. If you saw some of my spread sheets you might tell me I am a geek. But no, i need to know if I am profitable or if i lost money on a property. Actually i know that before i even leave on a route for the day. I have a base time of 12-15 min max at a property and my crews keep track of their time. I analyze the numbers and decide how many more privates or FC i need to pick up in that area to stay profitable. Thats the only way to make $. And yes i work with some companies people hate, but i also have tight routes. Routing is a whole other conversation/topic. Just go talk with SG because they have the volume in your area most likely. You have to cut your teeth somewhere. :wink:



allure9121 said:


> I built my business up by hard work and making my own contacts. Were there bumps in the road yes but I moved on fixed the wrongs. If seasoned guys on here stay away from XY AND Z take there word for it or try them out for yourself and see if it works for you or not. It seems every new guy asks how about this company how about that company HOW ABOUT YOU GET YOUR FEET WET AND FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELF. IN OTHER WORDS GROW BALLS AND PUSH FOWARD


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I fully agree ips


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

G 3 said:


> For $20,000, deposited into my bitcoin wallet, I would be happy to drop names of companies that I go through...:vs_OMG:


LOL Bitcoin..


----------

